# questions



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

my friend wants to keep 2 red-bellied pacu in his 125 and has some questions
1.how do you breed them?
2.can they be kept in a 125?
3.what filters?
4.are there any kind of piranha that looks cooler than them?
5.what would you do if your wife stopped getting intimate at 30?


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

> 4.are there any kind of piranha that looks cooler than them?


just to let ya know pacu's are not piranhas, and imo every piranha no matter how morphed it is, is cooler looking than a pacu


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

They get way too big for a 125.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

oh is there a piranha that can be kept in a 125 or 2?


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

yes every piranha can be kept in a 125, with the pygocentrius species you can keep 6 at adult size, and all of the Serrasalmus species can be kept in there for a good period of time(many many years)


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to..uh..somewhere else


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

pacu get up to 2 feet!


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

1. Little is know about the breeding of these creatures and the only known sexual differences relates to another species, 'Piractus mesopotamicus', in which males have a more pointed dorsal fin than females. Pacus do make migratory spawning runs in large shoals. Info taken from Here

2. A 125 would suit them for a length of time but they would soon grow out of it, or if kept _cruely_ in the 125, their size would be severly stunted.

3. I have a 125 and I am using 2 Fluval 404 canister filters and 1 Aqua Clear 500. This is with 7 piranha and the tank is crystal clear.

4. Every piranha looks cooler than Pacu

5. Get a new wife. Woman are like cars, drive them for a few thousand miles then trade it in for something new.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

can somebody give me the common names of a really cool piranha like the one "pygocentrius" cause my friend is only 12 and we havent learned latin yet







ill make sure i tell him that pacus suck







any more info on breeding them is greatly appreceated


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> 1. Little is know about the breeding of these creatures and the only known sexual differences relates to another species, 'Piractus mesopotamicus', in which males have a more pointed dorsal fin than females. Pacus do make migratory spawning runs in large shoals. Info taken from Here
> 
> 2. A 125 would suit them for a length of time but they would soon grow out of it, or if kept _cruely_ in the 125, their size would be severly stunted.
> 
> ...


 damned well said man


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i like the black piranhas or rhoms. or you could go with a school of red bellys, payira, and caribe also







he/she should get whatever looks best to him though.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> 1. Little is know about the breeding of these creatures and the only known sexual differences relates to another species, 'Piractus mesopotamicus', in which males have a more pointed dorsal fin than females. Pacus do make migratory spawning runs in large shoals. Info taken from Here
> 
> 2. A 125 would suit them for a length of time but they would soon grow out of it, or if kept _cruely_ in the 125, their size would be severly stunted.
> 
> ...


 Yeahp, I agree


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

If you want more information specifically on the P's, then click the infornmation button at the top of the page, or scroll through the scientific P disscussion room....

If you and your friend are that young, you do not really have to worry about intamacy with a wife at 30, and if you are 30 wondering why your wife is not intimate, look at the fact that you are hanging out with a 12 year old....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Tactical Diss


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

well he wont listen i keep telling him pacu cant be kept in a 100(i miscalculated)and he says they arent as agressive are they?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

aggressiveness isnt the issue, its size.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i told him they get like 2-3 feet but he says that the tank is 5x5 i guess he doesna wanna listen


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

a 125g is not 5x5 its 6x1.5.... and they are not agressive. they are big push overs. and as for him not listnin go ahead and let him do what he wants. one day his fish will be about 16 or so inches, freak out and bust the side of his tank wide open. let him do what ever he wants


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> 5.what would you do if your wife stopped getting intimate at 30?


wtf? Where did that come from? A 12-year old??? there are drugs for women to regain their sex drive but you have issues a whole lot more serious if you have a 30-year old wife!



> Tactical Diss


The best kind, good one CK. Maybe a friend? His mom? Heck, could be a lot more serious than pacu! Good luck with both things!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

acestro said:


> > 5.what would you do if your wife stopped getting intimate at 30?
> 
> 
> wtf? Where did that come from? A 12-year old??? there are drugs for women to regain their sex drive but you have issues a whole lot more serious if you have a 30-year old wife!
> ...


 how old are you? if your 12 and have a 30 yr old wife i wanna know where you live. lol.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

ahh i would be carefull there super red


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

dude pacu get bigg as hell u can do some sweet things wit that 125g tank


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

this thread is soooo old


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

damn ur rite its from april 04


----------



## Chuck Strobeck (Jun 2, 2006)

Just to let you know pacu's get huge.


----------

